
Meet Goosebump: Spotify's Next Partner - jeremyleary
https://medium.com/@jeremy_leary/goosebump-the-startup-thats-transforming-the-live-music-industry-81d30ba67665
======
pathouse
Looks interesting. Hopefully it’s more useful than Spotify’s current concert
recommendation system that tends to let me know about shows after they’ve
already sold out.

------
jeremyleary
Please leave feedback!

